# What plow?



## jey82047 (May 7, 2009)

Just got a new 09 wrangler unlimited X... what plow do you suggest with no extra body work? I was thinking a Boss sport duty poly 7. Its mainly for my drivway and families diveways and maybe I'll pick up a couple of jobs now and then.. what does anybody think?


----------



## jey82047 (May 7, 2009)

Sorry forgot to add that i am used to using an old fisher on an even older 1993 Ford eplorer if that haleps anyone with their suggestions.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I recommend the sno-way series plows. Get the downpressure, poly scraper, and poly moldboard.

I love mine!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I don`t get it how does bodywork come in to play here?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

People need to proof read ...I think he means frame or body adjustments !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jey82047 (May 7, 2009)

Yes sorry, I meant I did not want to have to put ballast in the back or put in air bags/ shocks.. sorry I did not clarify.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

jey82047;780327 said:


> Yes sorry, I meant I did not want to have to put ballast in the back or put in air bags/ shocks.. sorry I did not clarify.


I would put airbags anyway just so you arent hitting your bumpstops. Airlift bags for my TJ are around $75 for the pair.... I suspect the JK ones are around the same. A cheap and great addition to any plow on a jeep. Ballast in the back might not be necessary, i know for me - with the downpressure, i never ballast.....


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

we use the SnoWay 7'6" series 22 w/ downpressure, and wireless remote. Didn't have to do anything to the Jeep. It's strong point is it's weight ...or lack of it. We like it a lot. What's probably more important is to find a quality snowplow dealer close to you, see what he carries or can order, and develop a relationship with the dealer. Thats very important when you need any service. 
Good luck,
David


----------

